# Sand Paper Ramps



## heatherrrrrrrrrR (Jan 7, 2010)

Is sand paper ok to glue down to a ramp for ladders? will it cause injury? or make them sick if the chew it? or slip on it?

we figured it would be good to file there nails down.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

I had considered that myself and decided against it thinking that the frequent use would harm their feet. Sort of like going jogging on cement with bare feet.

Here is what I use and it's working great.

It's simply just fleece ziptied tightly around the wood.


----------



## Ridley_89 (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this aswell cause my guy won't let me hold his feet to trim his nails. I just haven't been bothered but I was only going to go with a fine sandpaper that is just enough to file them abit every time they run up it but not hurt there feet from it.

If your really concerned about hurting there feet maybe put it in for a few weeks then take it out.

Alo I only planned on covering one side of a one ramp so they could still run around it if they chose to and so they aren't non stop running on it.

I'm not sure if it would make them sick if they chewed it though so someone else might be able to help.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I believe sand paper has some unpleasant stuff in it, so I would say no. A brick under the water bottle is good for nail length.

Sand paper has lead in it whch, as everyone knows, is very toxic.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm 100% against sand paper. That would not be good for their feet. 
Putting a rock or one of those chinchilla cooling stones under their water bottle will help with their nails plus it will catch drips from a leaky bottle. Also a small/medium rock in their litter box can help with their nails.

Also not all sandpaper has lead in it... Still wouldn't use it for their cage, if they fell or something. Think about how bad falling on sand paper would feel. I say nay.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Take a look at those soft pink feet and imagine running on sandpaper up and down the ramps...big resounding No.


----------

